# pendants from holland



## rannndy (Sep 21, 2009)

OK here we go.
                  not to confuse things i am english but live in holland, the better half is dutch. I am a cabinet maker by trade, got made redundant nearly 3 years ago. I am 62 years old and still going strong. do a few odd jobs here and there but started turning segmented vases to fill the day  and then found this forum, now there are not enough hours in the day, running around with a thousand ideas. So here are the first pendants made with the backer plate from sailing away, I do the turning and finishing and the wife does the rest. more on the way soon, cut up a few pen blanks and stuck the different woods together, should be finished next week. thats it for now.
                                       john






[/IMG]


----------



## hewunch (Sep 21, 2009)

not seeing the pictures. Sorry


----------



## rannndy (Sep 21, 2009)

sorry here are the photos


----------



## PR_Princess (Sep 21, 2009)

A very nice set of pendants John. I really like the embellishments that your wife added. I am glad that you took the time and trouble to let us see them.



*Oh yes, and a big welcome to the IAP!!! *:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## hewunch (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## rpearson (Sep 21, 2009)

John,  Those are great!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Sep 21, 2009)

They look wonderfull.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## randyrls (Sep 21, 2009)

John;   Welcome and those are very nice!


----------



## Crashmph (Sep 21, 2009)

Well I for one am impressed!


----------



## broitblat (Sep 21, 2009)

That looks like a great variety/assortment and each of them looks really nice in its own right.

  -Barry


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 4, 2009)

Very Nice!

Robin


----------



## BigShed (Oct 5, 2009)

Vaguely remember Venlo, went there once but it was carnival time.

Man, can you guys drink!!!!

Very nice pendants by the way, obviously not made during carnival!


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice pendants.  I like the variety and the embellishments on the cording.


----------



## artme (Oct 6, 2009)

Fabulous work.


----------



## rannndy (Oct 9, 2009)

hi bigshed
         beer is still flowing strongly at carnival time. getting a bit to old now for all that drinking. the wife is dutch i am english so the carnival means more to the wife than me.
                                       john


----------

